

AR-Rift: Stereo camera rig and augmented reality showcase - ux-app
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc_TCLoH2CA

======
superkuh
> ...we are fortunate enough to have an OptiTrack optical motion capture
> system in our lab. The 12 cameras capture at 100FPS, and the Motive software
> computes position and orientation...

That part of it seems a bit less feasible for home use. This is one area where
a native AR system like the CastAR wins.

